# Padilla Edition Especial Obsidian Toro Cigar Review - my first Padilla, 2006 limitado purple band



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padilla Edition Especial Obsidian Toro Cigar Review - my first Padilla, 2006 limitado purple band*

As the title says, this is my first Padilla, received as part of the Halloween Fangtastic sampler from CI. I am smoking this right after a Diesel ...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Obsidian Toro Cigar Review - my first Padilla, 2006 limitado purple band


----------

